# Rate Tristyn Lee



## FatmanO (Feb 17, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/tristynleeofficial/

5'3'' (Might be 5 feet or 4'10'' actually) 16 year old midget that was lifting since 6


----------



## Nibba (Feb 17, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tristynleeofficial/
> 
> 5'3'' (Might be 5 feet or 4'10'' actually) 16 year old midget that was lifting since 6


Proof that frame and height determine aesthetics. In his insta pics playing soccer he gets frame mogged to oblivion just buy kids that are taller and have wider bones


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 17, 2019)

if he dont grow past 5'7-8 at 20 , people will start saying gym stunt growth


----------



## jefferson (Feb 17, 2019)

Lol he's not 5'3". Maybe 5'0.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Lol he's not 5'3". Maybe 5'0.


yeh im watching this vid rn  
and he said he is 5'0 or 4'10''


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 17, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> yeh im watching this vid rn
> and he said he is 5'0 or 4'10''



>Unironically watching Vegan Gains

Hes got a decent physique, his height is awful thogh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> if he dont grow past 5'7-8 at 20 , people will start saying gym stunt growth


asians have shitty genetics, most of them dont grow tall, those who do grow tall usually have acromegaly


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> >Unironically watching Vegan Gains
> 
> Hes got a decent physique, his height is awful thogh


Just was in my recommended and I watched this, but he litteraly looks 10. If he wasnt status maxxed Id doubt hed have a gf


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 17, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tristynleeofficial/
> 
> 5'3'' (Might be 5 feet or 4'10'' actually) 16 year old midget that was lifting since 6



Kid Goku/10


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> asians have shitty genetics, most of them dont grow tall, those who do grow tall usually have acromegaly


tbh 5'0 is too short for an asian men, he need at least 5'5 to be consider normal


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> 5'5


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


>


I feel bad for short guys imo


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Muh gains. Lmao he’s def on gear, he should just hop on growth hormone for his height if he can


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 17, 2019)

Phad said:


> Muh gains. Lmao he’s def on gear, he should just hop on growth hormone for his height if he can


He is already imo there are romours but they dont help


----------



## Madness (Feb 17, 2019)

There is a pic of him playing a Tyrone in soccer and it shows why gym Is cope for Manlets.

 (2nd slide)
The guy is in stride. Standing up straight easily 1.5 feet taller then him.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Madness said:


> why gym Is cope for Manlets.


most "manlets" here are avg height to slightly below avg tho lol


----------



## Madness (Feb 17, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> most "manlets" here are avg height to slightly below avg tho lol


I mean real Manlets under 5’7


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Madness said:


> I mean real Manlets under 5’7


I'd say even then it's not over because most of those people tend to be ethnic (and I've seen sub5'7 ethnic guys do well enough within their own ethnicities)


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 18, 2019)

Wtf I played vs this guy and he’s so bad


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Feb 18, 2019)

that kid is so fucking overrated in the fitness community. he looks big in pics but irl hes just a tiny little kid with tiny muscles that look extreamly defined


----------



## Arminius (Feb 3, 2021)

I got that tryst lee genetics, we are short but we basically were born with a fat burner in our body, I remember when I was in elementary school when I didnt train and without a diet I was shredded around 11-12 BF %, now at my 17 I can bulk and keep 11-12 % easily, and I cut easily


----------

